
Supercomputers hacked across Europe to mine cryptocurrency - idletom
https://www.zdnet.com/article/supercomputers-hacked-across-europe-to-mine-cryptocurrency/
======
idletom
Multiple supercomputers across Europe have been infected this week with
cryptocurrency mining malware and have shut down to investigate the
intrusions.

Security incidents have been reported in the UK, Germany, and Switzerland,
while a similar intrusion is rumored to have also happened at a high-
performance computing center located in Spain.

